# Aqua Rock



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

Aqua Rock, it's Aqua tough, anybody ever use this sh!t? What a pain in the ass. I would like to find the guy who invented it and beat the piss out of him. I haven't used any lately but for some reason I was thinking about it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

What color is that crap?


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

It's brown, kind of like a bunch of cardboard squished together. It weighs about 180 pound a sheet, and a bitch to cut. You almost need to use a skill saw. If anybody ever see's it, just run, not walk, the other direction. We used it in a swimming pool last summer, ya know, with the high vaulted ceilings. I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll take that advice! Thank you!


----------



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you guys ever worked with lead drywall board? Another one to run from. I've done a couple of x-ray rooms where this was required. Time consuming,heavy and toxic. Bid high gentlemen.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I always wonder when too much weight is too much, I know, lets invent some sh/t that weighs 600 pounds and watch the guys struggle with it.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I helped hang a doctors office with several X ray rooms. It called for lead rock in some,copper backed rock in others. BOTH sucked bigtime!! And I was making a staggering 8 bucks an hour with the cheapass boss. That was very close to my last job with him. I'd bid jobs like that as if we were working on the F-ing space shuttle.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Haven't had to hang any but have had my share of taping it. Remembering lots of it down at the new VA Hospital in MPLS MN many years ago . I think every other lead cap they used to go over the head of the screws fell off before the screws were spotted , damn i wondering now if it really made any difference or if the tech. doing the ex-rays has any side effects from the radiation ? I did one about a year ago can't remember for sure but I thought the GC said it was about $240.00 per sheet 4x8-5/8 .


----------

